# Opinions



## BigJer (Sep 15, 2019)

Is this a herm?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2019)

I can't see any male parts in this picture, do you?  Maybe another pic?


----------



## BigJer (Sep 15, 2019)

The top bud has hair the bottom bud nothing. I couldn't get the camera any closer.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Squish (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't see any male parts. aka nanners


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 15, 2019)

Don't see any bananas in your pics but those fat calyxes that have dropped their hairs look hella pregnant, in which case there's pollen coming from SOMEWHERE.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 15, 2019)

I can't figure out where! In-door from here on out!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 15, 2019)

Ughh! Maybe you've got a rookie down the street : /


----------



## BigJer (Sep 16, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ughh! Maybe you've got a rookie down the street : /



 No telling up here LOL. If it does seed I will have good stock! Always try to be positive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2019)

If you are in the northeast Worcester area, it may be my fault. I have some males I didn’t kill outside. Apologies in arrears. I have 3 cops living on my street so I figured nobody but me would be dumb enough to have pot plants in the area...


----------



## BigJer (Sep 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> If you are in the northeast Worcester area, it may be my fault. I have some males I didn’t kill outside. Apologies in arrears. I have 3 cops living on my street so I figured nobody but me would be dumb enough to have pot plants in the area...


I could shake hands with the Canadians!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2019)

I wouldn't use the seed, if you do have seeds, as you do not know where the pollen came from.  Nanners can sometimes hide inside buds and pollinate your crop. 

Where did you get the seeds you are growing?


----------



## BigJer (Sep 21, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wouldn't use the seed, if you do have seeds, as you do not know where the pollen came from.  Nanners can sometimes hide inside buds and pollinate your crop.
> 
> Where did you get the seeds you are growing?


I figured it out but with some oddities I can't explain. So being new to growing, anything for that matter, I did a lot of online research, and when I was ready I went the cheaper way for seeds so Ebay!! "Nanners can sometimes hide inside buds and pollinate your crop." Now I bow to the Goddess! Now the can't explain, not all of the buds have seeds!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

You can buy them eBay? The times they are a changing...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 21, 2019)

Seeds can hide out pretty well... if you catch the banana before it opens, and carefully pick it off and kill it with fire.... you have a better chance. Just remember that any clones you took will herm under the same conditions as the mother,  so unless you know you have a light leak or something, and have fixed it, you need to be extra extra vigilant for future crops. 
If I find a banana on a plant, I tag the mother as suspect, and unless there is a compelling reason not to flower her out and end the line, its a daily check for male flowers on all offspring. It's a PITA,  but worth the attention.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2019)

I know that people say to get rid of the herm seeds but what if there is a zombie apocalypse? Be good to have them right?


----------



## Lesso (Oct 1, 2019)

No, the zombies wont buy weed if it has seeds.....now brains? They buy brains all day. Cha ching


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 1, 2019)

Will they pay using ‘dead presidents’?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 1, 2019)

And do they prefer smoking ‘bones’? Would they consider a stoned person to be an edible?


----------



## Lesso (Oct 1, 2019)

Pre rolled bones. Thier fingers are too zombified to roll these days.


----------

